# live birds ........



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

SO I have seen many times on this forum about talk of wanting to buy live birds ....but once you get these birds what do you do with them??? where do you store them ?? can you shoot them out of season ???? are they just like training tools??? I appologize for the ignorance ...but basically how do you train with them is what I want to know....I use dummies and Dokkens with my two labs (one is 1 1/2 years old and the other is just over a year old) and they've done great ....last duck season they retrieved my downed birds very well ...but the first bird they always have some hesitence to their retrieve......can anyone supple me with some better understanding of using live birds....

Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I can get you live pidgons for $2 a bird. I know that my friend saved and frozen a pheasant and a duck to use for practice.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Get a pigeon trap and trap some pigeons. The towns around and elevators are usually full of them.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am not sure if you've missed understood the point of my thread....it was not how you catch pigeons...it was more to do with what do you and what can you do with them after you catch them ???? I am confused as to how you train with them.....do you need new birds everytime you train ....are they alive ....because I have two "real" dead frozen pheasants that I train with ....but I was wondering how can you use live birds when training at this time of year??? do you shoot them ...just let them go ......etc etc etc

Thanks

Clu__82


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah just get a bird cage. you can tie a line to their feet so they don't fly away.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

for training with pigeons, you can use them time after time.. takes little to keep them alive, and they are surprisingly hearty. Just pull about 7-8 of the largest feathers off of each wing... allows them to fly about 50 yards, or if you do what I like to do, you can tuck their head under the wing, then spin them around for a minute or so..... this puts them to sleep and won't bust untill you give em a lil kick... if you intend to shoot them, do not pull the flight feathers, because they only get a couple feet off the ground. Bird launchers are great because they get them up in the air for the bust... hope that helped understand your questions!


----------

